# [Usertest] Thermolab Baram (Update)



## rabensang (26. Februar 2009)

*Thermolab Baram*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​


 Vielen Dank für die Bereitstellung  an pc-cooling.de, Thermolab und besonders an Robert Michel.​ 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​ 

Immer mehr neue Hersteller versuchen Bekanntheit zu erlangen und den Markt aufzumischen.  Die Kühlerschmiede Thermolab aus Korea will sich im High-End-Kühler Segment etablieren und holt auch gleich zum ersten Schlag aus. Die Rede ist vom Baram, der übersetzt „Air Flow“ heißt. Vermarktet wird der Turmkühler in ähnlichem Gewand, wie Produkte von Thermalright. Ob die Leistung annähernd so hoch ist, zeigt sich im Review.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​



*
Spezifikationen:* 

*Kompatibilität:*

Intel:
Sockel 1366 alle Taktraten
Sockel LGA 775 alle Taktraten

AMD:

Sockel AM2 alle Taktraten
Sockel AM2+ alle Taktraten

*
Maße:*
Länge: 68 mm  
Breite: 132 mm 
 Höhe: 161 mm

*
Gewicht:*
644g *


Material der Bodenplatte: *
Kupfer mit Nickellegierung
*

Material der Lamellen*: 
Alu
*

Kühlfläche*: 
7.580 cm ²
*



Features:* 

1. Die versetzten und maximierten Heatpipes verteilen die Wärme optimal an die Lamellen.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​


2. Die optimale Lamellenanordnung, setzt den Luftwiederstand herab.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




​ 3. Optimierter Lamellenabstand  für axialen Lüfter.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​


4. Der Lufttunnel bildete sich innerhalb der gestapelten Lamellen.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​ 




*Verpackung/Lieferumfang:*

Thermolab spart sich eine bunte, kitschige Verpackung und steckt den Baram samt Zubehör in einen einfachen, aber ordentlichen Karton. Auf dem Deckel befinden sich lediglich das Thermolab Logo, gepaart mit dem Produktnamen und einem „1366 Ready“-Stempel. Links und rechts  stehen unterstützte Sockel, Größe des Kühlers, Herstellungsland und das ein Lüfter extra erworben werden muss. 

Beim öffnen soll man eine Pappeinlage aufklappen, um an den Baram zu gelangen. Dieser ist in einem einfachen Plastebeutel verpackt und liegt getrennt vom Zubehör in der Verpackung.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​


Mitgeliefert wird außer dem Kühler folgendes:

-Backplate 
-4 Smart Clips
-1 selbstklebendes Gummi-Pad für Sockel AM2 und 775
-1 Klebe-Pad für Sockel 1366
-8 isolierende Unterlegscheiben
-4 Lüfter-Clips
-Jeweils 5x Smart Clip-Schrauben und 5x Kühler-Schrauben (davon immer eine als Ersatz) 
-1 Tube Wärmeleitpaste
-Montageanleitung (2-sprachig: koreanisch, englisch)


Auf einen Lüfter verzichtet der Hersteller, um Freiraum für die jeweiligen Bedürfnisse des Kunden zu lassen. 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​ 




*Verarbeitung/Details:*

Was Thermolab an Verpackung und Präsentation spart, findet sich in der Qualität des Kühlers wieder. Zwar wird dem Baram keine besondere Optik oder schöne Verzierung spendiert, aber die Verarbeitung kann sich sehen lassen.

 Keine der 54 Lamellen weist scharfe Kanten oder andere Mängel auf. Die 5 versetzten Heatpipes sind ordentlich gebogen und sauber verschlossen. Thermolab hätte hier trotzdem schönere Abschlüsse verwenden können. Die Bodenplatte besteht komplett aus Kupfer und  wurde glatt geschliffen, poliert und vernickelt. Alle Heatpipes sind sauber darin eingelassen.

Durch seine eigenwilligen Formen soll der Kühler für 250 Watt TDP geeignet sein. Diese Leistung wird durch die im Luftstrom verteilten Heatpipes und die Gesamtfläche der Lamellen von ca. 7.580 cm² optimal und mit einem Höchstmaß an Effizienz erreicht. (siehe „Features“)

Gewicht und Größe sollten mit aktueller Hardware keine Inkompatibilitäten verursachen.

Die Backplate wurde komplett aus Metall gefertigt und ist gegenüber  Plaste-Versionen sehr stabil und massiv.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​ 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


​


*
Montage**:*

Befestigt wird der Kühler bei jedem Sockel, durch die mitgelieferte Backplate und Schrauben. Die Smart Clips erhöhen  den Montageaufwand im Gegensatz zu normalen Verschraubungen. Diese müssen extra von unten an der Kühlerplatte fixiert werden.  Vorteile davon sind jedoch, der hohe Anpressdruck und die Stabilität auf dem Mainboard, welche teilweise bei der normalen Sockel AM2 Befestigung und Intel´s Push-Pins, bedingt durch die Konstruktion, in diesem Maße nicht möglich sind.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​

Nach dem Ausbau der Hardware aus dem Gehäuse, erfolgt die Vorbereitung der Backplate. Diese wird zur leichteren Montage am Mainboard angeklebt. Zuvor müssen das Gummi-Pad und die selbstklebenden Unterlegscheiben darauf befestigt werden. Es empfiehlt sich, den Schutzfilm  vom Klebestreifen nicht ganz abzuziehen, da die Backplate später nur unter großem Aufwand und viel Kraft vom Mainboard entfernt werden kann.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


​
 Jetzt sollte die Wärmeleitpaste aufgetragen und der Kühler auf die CPU 
aufgesetzt werden. Die vier Schrauben fest anziehen und den Lüfter mit den Clips befestigen. Zum Schluss noch die Stromversorgung herstellen und fertig.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



​ 


*Testaufbau:*

 Alle Kühler werden auf einem offenen Teststand, ohne unterstützende Gehäuse-Lüfter geprüft und zeigen somit ihre reine Leistung. Als Unterlage dient ein Maximus II Formula von Asus und ein Q6600, der mit verschiedenen Taktraten und Spannungen betrieben wird. 

Jeder Kühler wird mit seinem Standardlüfter und einem Einheitslüfter getestet. Dadurch erkennt man die vom Hersteller erwartete Leistung bzw. die reine Kühlerleistung. Als Einheitsfan kommt der Noctua NF-P12 zum Einsatz und wird bei Kühlern ohne Lüfter, als Standardfan verwendet. Dieser läuft mit verschiedenen Drehzahlen. Als Wärmeleitpaste dient die Noctua NT-H1.

Falls es möglich ist, werden 2 Noctua Lüfter am Kühler befestigt.

Alle Kerne des Prozessors werden mit Prime auf 100% ausgelastet. Das Programm wird solange laufen gelassen, bis sich die Temperatur nicht mehr ändert. Danach wird die Kerntemperatur mit Hilfe von HWMonitor ausgelesen, ein Mittelwert gebildet und die Lufttemperatur abgezogen. Dadurch errechnet sich die Delta-Temperatur. 

Um die CPU zu schonen, wird bei niedrigen Drehzahlen nur bis 3,3 GHz bzw. 1,3 Volt getestet.





*Testsystem:*

*Intel Core 2 Quad Q6600
  Asus Maximus II Formula
  G.Skill 4GB DDR2-800
  XFX Geforce GTX 260 Black Edition
  Corsair TX650W
*



*Testlauf:

* 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


​      Der Baram liegt an der Spitze der getesteten Kühler und profitiert von hohem Luftdurchsatz. Thermolab und Prolimatech liegen fast gleich auf.



*
Fazit:* 

[FONT=&quot]Das neue und erste  Topmodell aus dem Hause Thermolab zeigt, dass Optik nicht alles ist und reiht sich an die Spitze der CPU-Kühler an. Der Hersteller verzichtet auf eine hübsche Präsentation und investiert um so mehr in Leistung und Qualität. Durch das aerothermodynamische Design und den richtigen Lüfter entwickelt der Baram eine ausgezeichnete Performance. Einzig die Montage ist etwas umständlicher, bietet aber auf jeder Plattform ordentlichen und sicheren Halt. 

[/FONT]      [FONT=&quot]Der Kühler überzeugt auf ganzer Linie und das macht ihn uneingeschränkt empfehlenswert.
 [/FONT]
​ [FONT=&quot]pc-cooling.de bietet den Baram für ca. 42€ an.
-------------------------------------------------------
Für die Bereitstellung bedanke ich mich nochmals bei pc-cooling.de, Thermolab und Robert Michel.
[/FONT]​


----------



## rabensang (26. Februar 2009)

*AW: [Usertest] Thermolab Baram*

Bilder 1


----------



## rabensang (26. Februar 2009)

*AW: [Usertest] Thermolab Baram*

Bilder 2


----------



## rabensang (26. Februar 2009)

*AW: [Usertest] Thermolab Baram*

Bilder3


----------



## exa (26. Februar 2009)

*AW: [Usertest] Thermolab Baram*

ein paar temperaturangaben fänd ich ganz nett


----------



## rabensang (26. Februar 2009)

*AW: [Usertest] Thermolab Baram*

warte kurz der Test ist noch nicht komplett erst ca. in 15 min


----------



## Onkelz-Fan94 (26. Februar 2009)

*AW: [Usertest] Thermolab Baram*

Sieht ja echt mal ganz nett aus das Ding und schöner Test aber wie schaffst du es immer wieder irgnedwelche Kühler zu bekommen??
MFG


----------



## exa (26. Februar 2009)

*AW: [Usertest] Thermolab Baram*

die befestigung find ich nich so pralle, da wäre mir ein bügel, der den druck aufs zentrum ausübt lieber, wie zb beim ifx 14


----------



## Genim2008 (26. Februar 2009)

*AW: [Usertest] Thermolab Baram*

Jep, ich mag die Befestigung auch net sooo, aber sonst scheint der Kühler ja net so schlecht zu sein. Netter Usertest!



> Sieht ja echt mal ganz nett aus das Ding und schöner Test aber wie schaffst du es immer wieder irgnedwelche Kühler zu bekommen??
> MFG



Das würde ich auch gerne wissen


----------



## Monsterclock (26. Februar 2009)

*AW: [Usertest] Thermolab Baram*

Netter Test, der Kühler ist mal was anderes wie er sich gegen modelle wie den ifx durchsetzen kann?


----------



## Zoon (26. Februar 2009)

*AW: [Usertest] Thermolab Baram*

Sieht in Verbindung mit dem Noctua wirklich sehr edel aus,für alle bei dem der IFX nicht aufs Board oder ins Gehäuse passt sicher ne gute Alternative.


----------



## rabensang (27. Februar 2009)

*AW: [Usertest] Thermolab Baram*



Zoon schrieb:


> Sieht in Verbindung mit dem Noctua wirklich sehr edel aus,für alle bei dem der IFX nicht aufs Board oder ins Gehäuse passt sicher ne gute Alternative.




Auf jeden Fall. Top das Teil.


----------



## Nickles (27. Februar 2009)

*AW: [Usertest] Thermolab Baram*

Schöner Test,interessanter Kühler,sieht auch relativ gut aus.

Wär ne Überlegung wert.
Ob der bei meinen Lüftern noch reinpasst...


----------



## Zoon (27. Februar 2009)

*AW: [Usertest] Thermolab Baram*

20 von deinen 30 Lüftern kannste bestimmt bei diesem Kühler arbeitslos machen


----------



## rabensang (28. Februar 2009)

*AW: [Usertest] Thermolab Baram*



Nickles schrieb:


> Schöner Test,interessanter Kühler,sieht auch relativ gut aus.
> 
> Wär ne Überlegung wert.
> Ob der bei meinen Lüftern noch reinpasst...



Natürlich passt der rein....

Für die grösse hat er ordentlich Leistung.


----------



## Nickles (28. Februar 2009)

*AW: [Usertest] Thermolab Baram*



rabensang schrieb:


> Natürlich passt der rein....
> 
> Für die grösse hat er ordentlich Leistung.





> Höhe: 161 mm


Zwischen meinen Lüftern und dem freezer 7 pro sind noch 1.7 cm,der frezzer ist 126 mm groß.
126+17=143 maximal

Also passt der NICHT rein!

Also dein natürlich hätte mich zu einem Fehlkauf verleiten können...

Aber sonst super test


----------



## motty (28. Februar 2009)

*AW: [Usertest] Thermolab Baram*

super test...schöne bilder...da kann man ja fast schwach werden...


----------



## rabensang (28. Februar 2009)

*AW: [Usertest] Thermolab Baram*



Nickles schrieb:


> Zwischen meinen Lüftern und dem freezer 7 pro sind noch 1.7 cm,der frezzer ist 126 mm groß.
> 126+17=143 maximal
> 
> Also passt der NICHT rein!
> ...



Das war ja auch darauf bezogen, dass du die störenden Lüfter ausbaust........


----------



## Nickles (28. Februar 2009)

*AW: [Usertest] Thermolab Baram*



> Zitat:
> Zitat von Nickles Beitrag anzeigen
> Zwischen meinen Lüftern und dem freezer 7 pro sind noch 1.7 cm,der frezzer ist 126 mm groß.
> 126+17=143 maximal
> ...


Meine Frage war aber:


> Ob der bei meinen Lüftern noch reinpasst...


----------



## Zoon (28. Februar 2009)

*AW: [Usertest] Thermolab Baram*

Und meine Antwort war: Den ganzen Lüfteroverkill brauchste bei diesem CPU Kühler nicht mehr


----------



## rabensang (2. März 2009)

*AW: [Usertest] Thermolab Baram*

@exa:

die befestigung sieht auf den ersten etwas komisch aus. Aber Anpressdruck liefert das Teil enorm. Durch die massive Backplate, biegt sich das Mainboard auch nicht so arg durch.

@Monsterclock:

Gegen den IFX 14 hat der Baram freilich keine Chance, hängt aber knapp dahinter. Hätte ich den IFX zur verfügung, würde ich das testen.....





Wer sich jetzt fragt, warum der Kühler bei mir im Test besser abschneidet als bei der PCGH Print (02/2009 glaub ich), den kann ich nur auf die Befestigung hinweisen.

Das Vorserienmuster, welches PCGH testete, wurde von unten ans Mainboard geschraubt.  Mein Muster entspricht dem Serien Design und verfügt über eine andere Befestigung.




Hier noch ein anderer Test von Fabian: http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/luftkuehlung/44580-lesertest-thermolab-baram.html


----------



## killer89 (3. März 2009)

*AW: [Usertest] Thermolab Baram*

Schöner Test 
Ich frag mich, warum du die Testergebnisse des Aerocool nicht auch zum Vergleich hinzugezogen hast.

MfG


----------



## rabensang (3. März 2009)

*AW: [Usertest] Thermolab Baram*

Weil der Aerocool Kühler mehr ins Mittelfeld passt. Zerotherm und Baram sind schon mehr Spitze. Deswegen der vergleich ohne den Aerocool.

Kann ich aber noch hinzufügen.


----------



## Der Dudelsack (15. März 2009)

*AW: [Usertest] Thermolab Baram*

Super Test.
Hab mir den gekauft weil ich ein bisschen Geld übrig hatte und bin echt zufrieden!!!


----------



## rabensang (15. März 2009)

*AW: [Usertest] Thermolab Baram*

Kaum zu glaube, dass der Kühler so eine Leistung entwickelt. Im Zusammenspiel mit dem NF-P12 echt bombe.


----------



## Der Dudelsack (15. März 2009)

*AW: [Usertest] Thermolab Baram*

ICh hab zu hause noch einen Mugen 2, einen IFX-14 rumliegen.
Und ich hab einen Prolimatech Megahalems bestellt.
Der hat in ein paar Tests den IFX-14 geschlagen!

Ich werde vllt. wenn ich zeit hab einen kleinen Vergleichstest machen.

P.S. Ich bin ein kleiner Kühlersammler


----------



## Speed-E (16. März 2009)

*AW: [Usertest] Thermolab Baram*

Habe nach deinem Test den Baram + Noctua bei meinem Schwiegervater auf einen Q6600 gebaut. Dieser lief mit Prime bei 1,42v @3600MHz und 63°C (1400U/min).

Trotz der hohen Drehzahl ist der schlicht nicht zu hören. 

Merci für den Test.


MfG Speed-E


----------



## Scorp (16. März 2009)

*AW: [Usertest] Thermolab Baram*

Schöner Test, nur was ist mit 


> Zuvor müssen das Gummi-Pad und die selbstklebenden Unterlegscheiben darauf befestigt werden. Es empfiehlt sich, den Schutzfilm vom Klebestreifen nicht ganz abzuziehen, da die Backplate später nur unter großem Aufwand und viel Kraft vom Mainboard entfernt werden kann.


wie soll man das verstehen?
Bzw, besteht denn Gefahr für Mainboard wenn man die Folie ganz abzieht und dann den Kühler abmontiert? Irgendwelche Rückstände? Und nur einen Teil abziehen soll heißen...öhm ka? eklär mal?^^ 

Sonst wirklich ein sehr guter Test. Schön bebildert, kurz und bündig beschrieben


----------



## rabensang (16. März 2009)

*AW: [Usertest] Thermolab Baram*

Beim Klebepad für die Backplate, sollte man den Schutzfilm des Klebestreifens nicht ganz abziehen, da der kleber sehr stark ist. 

Am besten ist, nur die Ecken des schutzfilms zu entfernen. 

Willst du die Backplate bzw. den Kühler irgendwann wieder entfernen wird das sehr schwierig. Durch den Klebestreifen bekommst du sie nur mit Gewalt oder anderen Sachen , wie Föhn oder ähnlichem ab. Je weniger Klebekontaktfläche, um so einfacher geht die backplate wieder ab.

Falls du sonst noch was wissen willst, frag.


----------



## Scorp (16. März 2009)

*AW: [Usertest] Thermolab Baram*

Ok, danke. Ich werd mir vllt zu Ostern einen gescheihten CPU-Kühler gönnen (oder gönnen lassen xD), hab noch Boxed drauf...


----------



## gettohomie (17. März 2009)

*AW: [Usertest] Thermolab Baram*

scheint richtig gut verarbeitet zu sein aber nur für 3-5 Grad unterschied würde ich mir das ding nicht holen


----------



## rabensang (17. März 2009)

*AW: [Usertest] Thermolab Baram*



Scorp schrieb:


> Ok, danke. Ich werd mir vllt zu Ostern einen gescheihten CPU-Kühler gönnen (oder gönnen lassen xD), hab noch Boxed drauf...



Oh bis Ostern hab ich noch welche zum testen da. Du kannst ja mal bei meinen nächsten Tests reinschaun.


----------



## Scorp (17. März 2009)

*AW: [Usertest] Thermolab Baram*

werd ich machen


----------



## killer89 (27. März 2009)

*AW: [Usertest] Thermolab Baram*

Sag mal, kann man den auf AM2+ Boards flexibel befestigen oder gibts da eine Vorgabe für eine Richtung? Kann sein, dass ich das überlesen hab, dann tuts mir leid.

MfG


----------



## rabensang (27. März 2009)

*AW: [Usertest] Thermolab Baram*

Ich hab in diesem Test leider nur die Sockel 775 Montage beschrieben.

Aber ja, es ist so wie du sagst, der Kühler kann auf dem AM2 Sockel nur in  Richtung hinterer Gehäuselüfter verbaut werden.


MFG


----------



## killer89 (28. März 2009)

*AW: [Usertest] Thermolab Baram*

Naja... hinterer Gehäuselüfter ist ja nicht soo dramatisch  besser als nur Richtung Netzteil 
Allerdings bringt mich das jetzt schon wieder n bissl ins Schlingern: was wenn ich doch nochmal nen anderen Luftstrom haben will? Hmmm gib mir mal nen Tipp: Noctua oder Thermolab? Vllt auch was ganz anderes von dem, was du bisher getestet hast 

MfG


----------



## rabensang (28. März 2009)

*AW: [Usertest] Thermolab Baram*

Also wenn dir die Luftstromänderung wichtig ist , dann greif zum Noctua. Den kannst du beliebig verbauen. 

Der Baram bring zwar minimal mehr Leistung aber nur wenn sich extrem viel Abwärme ansammelt. Z.B. beim Q6600 bei 1,46 Volt. Das wirst du mit deiner CPU kaum erreichen. Vorteil des Noctua ist halt, das gute Verhalten bei niedrigen Drehzahlen.


----------



## killer89 (28. März 2009)

*AW: [Usertest] Thermolab Baram*

Naja... die CPU bleibt ja nicht mehr allzu lange, die wird durch nen Phenom II getauscht  (entweder 910, 925 oder 955) je nachdem, ob mein Board den 955 unterstützt oder nicht. Aber auch da ist der Luftstrom ja wichtig... schau mal in meinen "Mein Holzcase im Hocker (reloaded)"-Fred, da sieht man den Luftstrom von vorn nach hinten  in der Seite gibts dann nix zum Absaugen wie im normalen Tower... aber es kann ja sein, dass man mal nen anderen Tower nehmen will 

MfG


----------



## rabensang (28. März 2009)

*AW: [Usertest] Thermolab Baram*

Vielleicht kommen bis dahin auch noch andere Kühler auf den Markt. 

Wie gesagt solltest du nur auf Kühlleistung aus sein, dann empfiehlt sich der Baram. Dn Noctua solltest du nehmen, wenn du Flexibel sein willst. Beide Kühlen sehr gut.......


----------



## rabensang (6. April 2009)

Da ich auf ein neues Testverfahren setzte, gibt es jetzt Temperatur Updates.

Diese findet ihr im Startpost.


----------



## Dicken (14. April 2009)

Thermolab ist Hersteller von einigen Zerotherm Kühler. Die Koreaner haben es drauf!!!


----------



## Bigyeti (14. April 2009)

Netter Test, hab aber noch nie so einen hässlichen Turmkühler gesehen ^^


----------



## FarCry (27. April 2009)

Hi,

wisst ihr ob sich der Baram und die OCZ Reaper HPC (2 Riegel x 2GB 1333MHz) 
http://www.mindfactory.de/product_i...70/SessionID/5g4rr6k2vl8e23jf6og43ohhn5pbna83auf einem Am3 Board (ASUS M4A87T- E)im Wege stehen würden?
Mein Prob ist, das sich die Ram Riegel fast schon nehmen muss, da ich mein Upgradepaket bei Mindfactory bestellen möchte und die keine Ausweichmöglichkeit bieten.

FarCry


----------



## killer89 (27. April 2009)

So wie das Board auf den Bildern von Alternate aussieht, würd ich mal sagen: nein.
Du kannst, wie auf der vorigen Seite beschrieben den Baram nur in Richtung hinterer Gehäuselüfter einbauen, also sollte es auch kein Problem mit dem Kühler und dem RAM geben ^^

Verbessert mich, wenn ich jetzt total daneben liege oder warte noch ne andere Aussage ab, aber m.M. sollte das kein Problem sein.

MfG


----------



## WEBHOUSE (14. März 2010)

passt der kühler auch auf sockel 1156 drauf
und falls nich gibs da ne möglichkeit den irgendwie zu befestigen?
mfg


----------



## k.kkk (23. März 2010)

Ja, er passt.
Betreibe ihn selber auf solch einem Board mit einem i3

Aber wenn hohe Kühler um den Sockel verbaut sind, ist die Montage schon fummelig.
JEDOCH: einmal montiert, trohnt er wirklich stabil auf dem Sockel.


----------

